# Painful IBS-C diagnosis



## Trummy18 (Nov 5, 2016)

Had back surgery a year ago. Stomach pain began. I was so bloated. I looked 9 months pregnant and felt pregnant even though baby days over. Went to ER few times with symptoms nausea, dizziness, stomach pain, constipation, unable to eat/sleep and 50 pound weight loss. I was told gallbladder swollen. Few months continue to get worse. CT with barium enema and XRay with barium enema was fine. I had colon-rectal surgery 2009. I felt relieved. Doctor prescribed Linzess. I started today. Bowel movement 1 hour later with minor craps. Reading your forum on Linzess was extremely helpful. Two of my sisters were also diagnosed IBS-C within last 2 months.


----------

